# Delta 24 105 Grinder



## woodchucker (Sep 2, 2021)

I rebuilt this a couple of years ago.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 as I bought it at the sellers location.


before cleanup  and restoration







Either this paint was incredibly resistant, or the newer citristrip is not as good as the old... my opinion after doing a map cabinet this past spring was that citristrip is no longer as good as it used to be. it was incredibly difficult to remove the paint on the map cabinet. so lots of pics of small progress. I think it wound up being 6 passes of stripping.




Stripping is always a messy endeavor. I didn't strip my lathe, I used TSP and boiled the paint off in a large vat. It gave nice tooth to the lathe. And for the bed I power washed the dirt and paint off.







I milled the base flat, it was worn quite a bit. Then I did a total amateur scrape job, the goal was not flattening, the goal was oil retention. I added back missing oil grooves, that were worn away.







More to come


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 3, 2021)

Part 2
cutting new felts


brushing the teeth on the X axis rack.. the dirt was so hard and imbedded I wound up searching for an acme tool that fit and cleaned the teeth with it.







SPINDLE





The handles for the wheels were wallowed out, so I put a brass bushing in the handles, and cut a counterbore. Previously it just  opened on its own.



I turned the original stud down at the end and created a boss or journal for the end. I added roll pins to keep them on. This will prevent with grease, the wallowing out of the handles again. Or maybe not.. But in my lifetime it should be good.



I wound up adding plastic bearings behind the handle to take up the space and provide a slick  non wearing surface for the handles. I did the same for the wheel, I used UMHW and made a washer to take up the wear area. These take a lot of use going back and forth.


----------



## PHPaul (Sep 4, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 5, 2021)

Lets add the feet. You gotta have feet right?
I made these from mild steel and fly cut them.  The edges wouldn't clean up due to being hot rolled.
I tooks some 3/4 all thread and made the adjusters.





I had to remake new screw covers. I could not find suitable covers that would do the job and be reasonable enough.
there's a spring inside them.
Greg -- f350ca suggested using bike inner tubes. The set I had didn't fit, but after I built these covers I found larger tubes.. I haven't gone back to try it yet.


----------

